# use pink noise?? how???



## originalbeat (Mar 15, 2007)

how does i should to use the pink noise in rew?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

REW selects the appropriate pink noise to use along with the correct low and high cuts depending on whether you are measuring a sub or full range. You can select your own custom cuts and use the generator manually I suppose to set levels, but most receivers have the speaker test tones built in for that task.

brucek


----------



## originalbeat (Mar 15, 2007)

ok
is possible does to use the pinknoise such as the sweep mode?
i send the pink noise and after recieved the graphic responce


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

No, measurement is done using the sweep. The next version of REW does have an RTA which allows pink noise to be used for measuring the response, but the sweep gives the most accurate results.


----------

